# Incense burning, or aromatherapy mist vaporizers



## CatLover74 (Oct 5, 2014)

Is it safe to burn incense sticks made from essential oils?

I know the oils themselves are harmful to cats if ingested (toxins build up) - but what about burning incense?

I've also used warm mist humidifiers that allow me to add essential oils (e.g eucalyptus) into the water being vaporized into the room - I know that oil is toxic to cats when ingested, but wouldn't the oil be dispersed into the air and be harmless? 

I've not used either since getting my furry companions but don't want to use them if the smoke or dispersed particles hurt them...

Thanks!


----------



## suzieqt001 (Oct 5, 2014)

I would not vaporize either. Eucalyptus is highly toxic to cats, and can be harmful even if it is used in a vaporizer. I would err on the safe side. 

There is a website called "The Lavender Cat" that talks about the harmful effects of using essential oils around cats. 

I wouldn't burn incense either. I am hypersensitive, so incense always had a horrible effect on me - I could just imagine how it would be for my cat. I think of incense like second-hand smoke. 

If you are interested in cat safe aromatherapy, do some research on hydrosols - it's supposed to be a safer alternative to essential oils. You'll want to make sure that hydrosols are made with a cat safe plants too, though.


----------



## CatLover74 (Oct 5, 2014)

*Thanks much!!*

I've not done incense in a while, and when I do the cats will remain out of the room - I've air cleaners running all the time to reduce risk, but I want them healthy. Maybe it's mothering or smothering, but I don't want my fur babies being hurt.

Especially if it's true that a cat's sense of smell is 100 times better or more sensitive...

I've allergies anyway; some compounds help, others worsen asthma...


----------

